# شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

تعالو مع بعض نشوف البنات وهى بتشجع الكورة بيكون ليها طعم تانى خالص ازاى 
صحيح هم اللى بيدو لكل حاجة طعم 
يلا تعالو نشوف مشجعات البرازيل 












ثم ناتى لاجمل مشجعة شفتها فى حياتى 
الارجنتين  يا جماعة بجد الماتش بقاه ليه طعم تانى خالص 






ودلوقتى مع فريق ترنداد وتبجو او حاجة انا مش فاكر اسمه كويس بصراحة المهم التشجيع مش مهم الاسم 










ودى صور المشجعات فى العالم الغربى اللى بيختلف كبير اوى عننا 
لكن عشان العرب ميزعلوش انا جبيتلهم صور المشجعات العرب هم كمان


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




























برضو التشجيع المصرى ليه طعم تانى 
مصر مصر مصر


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا طبعا انا احلى واحدة فيهم 
بس بس انا لازم اتواضع ياجماعة علشان كدة
وبعدين مين الفاريت اللى انت منزلهم فى النص دول يامامى
دول المفروض ميروحوش هناك خالص دول مش هايشجعوا اللاعب دول هايحبطوه
وانا اقول مصر ليه مش بتقدر تواجه الناس الحلوين بتوع بره
اتاري الموضوع كدة؟
بس تسلم تسلم تسلم 







عينيا انى قريت موضوعك ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه



لابجد تسلم ايديك


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

مقلتلناش فين عروستك يا باسم 

اكيد الجميلة اللى واقفه لوحدها وهتحدف نفسها من البلكونه صح

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا طبعا انا احلى واحدة فيهم
> بس بس انا لازم اتواضع ياجماعة علشان كدة
> وبعدين مين الفاريت اللى انت منزلهم فى النص دول يامامى
> ...



تسلم عينيكى يا قمر عشان شفاتى الموضوع بس يلا يا مرمورة عايزينكى الماتش الجاى تبقى تعملى علامة النصر لم تيجى الكامير عليكى عشان نقول كريزى اهى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارككى يا قمر ونورتى الموضوع يا سكرة


----------



## jim_halim (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*



سلام و نعمة .. 






صف المشجعات دول كل واحدة فيهم لابسة من تحت العباية حزام ناسف .. و ناويين بإذن الله يفجروا نفسهم علي خط السنتر إحتفالاً بفوز فريقهم بالدوري 

​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




nana25 قال:


> مقلتلناش فين عروستك يا باسم
> 
> اكيد الجميلة اللى واقفه لوحدها وهتحدف نفسها من البلكونه صح
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههه
لا انا عروستى متحضرتش متش 
احنا رجالة اوى ههههههههههههههههههه
والجميلة اللى هتحدف نفسها غالبا فى ولد سيبها عشان كدة هتنتحر 
بس ايه رايكى فى التشجيع فى الارجنيتين 
هههههههههههه
ربنا يبارككى يا نانا باشا نورتى الموضوع والف شكر على الرد يا جميل


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

هههههههههههه
هتسيحلى يعنى فى المنطقة ماشي يابسومة


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلام ومحبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيضربو صباعين تلاتة ديناميت فرح بالمكسب يعنى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا باشا على الرد السكر دا يا جميل 
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا حبيبى


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هتسيحلى يعنى فى المنطقة ماشي يابسومة



هههههههههههههههه
لا مش هاسيحلكى ولا حاجة 
ماهو نص البنات اللى بتيجى عليهم الكامير بيعملو علامة النصر بس انا حبيت اميزكى بينهم بس مش اكتر هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي
هنعديها المرة دى
بس اعمل حسابك المرة الجاية ...........................


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

..................................
دى تكلمة اللى هيحصل المرة الجاية 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
...............................................
كل ده حصل فى المرة اللى فاتت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

لا ولسه فى ...............
وكمان 
.....................
وكمان خدى عندكى التقيل بقاة
------------------------------------
وفى كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

:ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




marmar_maroo قال:


> :ranting:



دى معناها ايه بتعلن عن غضبك ولا مش مصدق ولا ايه ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههه
ياريت معلش الترجمة بتاعت الرد تنزل 
على العموم ميرسى جدا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## girl of my lord (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*





ههههههههههههه
سبحان الله لما هما مش عايزين يبينوا نفسهم ايه اللي موديهم
اراهن ان الفريق في اليوم ده خسر
10/0
وكل اللاعبين جالهم صرع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي الصورة بتاعك يا دوللي 
ميرسي ليك ع الموضوع يا lovebjw​


----------



## lovebjw (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> سبحان الله لما هما مش عايزين يبينوا نفسهم ايه اللي موديهم
> اراهن ان الفريق في اليوم ده خسر
> 10/0
> ...



اكيد انا عارف ان هم دول اللى خسرو مصر ومكنوش هيدخلونا كاس الامم الافريقية لولا شوية مشجعات كدة يرفعو الروءس هم اللى شجعو الاعيبة وخلوهم يعرفو يلعبو صح 
شكرا يا دولى باشا على الرد وربن يبارككى ونورت الموضوع


----------



## losivertheprince (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

*سلام المسيح :
ممكن اعرف بس هو ايه الي خرج المنقبين للتشجيع وياتري لو فيه مبارة لكرة القدم السائيه شكلهم هيبقي كده برضه .... بس سؤال عادي يعني !!!*​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي الصورة بتاعك يا دوللي
> ميرسي ليك ع الموضوع يا lovebjw​



شكرا يا جيفت على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ممكن اعرف بس هو ايه الي خرج المنقبين للتشجيع وياتري لو فيه مبارة لكرة القدم السائيه شكلهم هيبقي كده برضه .... بس سؤال عادي يعني !!!*​



هههههههههههههه
السوال لغير الله مذلة يا باشا 
على العموم شكرا للرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*

يا جماعة انتوا مش فاهمين المشجعين الى مش باينين من هدومهوم دول كانوا قاعدين بيتفرجوا مع باسم ايام ماتش بارشلونة ...اة لما اتغلبوا 4 صفر و ادى باسم اهو قاعد فرحان بالهزيمة جنبهم حتى بصوااا....​




هههههههههههههه شكرا يا باسم على الموضوع الجميل دة و انا فعلا كان نفسى اشوف صورتك من زمان :yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> يا جماعة انتوا مش فاهمين المشجعين الى مش باينين من هدومهوم دول كانوا قاعدين بيتفرجوا مع باسم ايام ماتش بارشلونة ...اة لما اتغلبوا 4 صفر و ادى باسم اهو قاعد فرحان بالهزيمة جنبهم حتى بصوااا....​
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه شكرا يا باسم على الموضوع الجميل دة و انا فعلا كان نفسى اشوف صورتك من زمان :yahoo:​



هههههههههههههههه
لا يا اخوى انا اكيد مش هاكون مبسوط لم الاهلى يتغلب اعتقد دا انت وانت فرحان عشان الاهلى مغلوب 
شوف يا اخى الحقد والقلب الاسود
هيموتو ويفرحو فى الاهلى اقول فيكو ايه يا جماهير الزمالك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لا يا اخوى انا اكيد مش هاكون مبسوط لم الاهلى يتغلب اعتقد دا انت وانت فرحان عشان الاهلى مغلوب
> شوف يا اخى الحقد والقلب الاسود
> هيموتو ويفرحو فى الاهلى اقول فيكو ايه يا جماهير الزمالك




يا ساتر عليك يا باسم لازم تكابر يا اخى.........مش عايز تبين انك قاعت مع مراتاتك ال خمسة.... يا سيدى متخافش مش حنحسدك عليهم بس كلنا بندعيلك ان ربنا يقويك عليهم ههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوف الفرق الكبير فى التشجيع*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> يا ساتر عليك يا باسم لازم تكابر يا اخى.........مش عايز تبين انك قاعت مع مراتاتك ال خمسة.... يا سيدى متخافش مش حنحسدك عليهم بس كلنا بندعيلك ان ربنا يقويك عليهم ههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63:​



اللهم ما اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم يا عم مراتات مين دول مصيبات مش مراتات خالص ياراجل دا لو الوحد كانو دول هم مراتاتو كان زمانه انتحر من زمان 
وغير الشرع بيقول اربعة وما ملكت ايمانك يعنى مينفعش هم الخمسة يبقو مراتات لازم يبقو اربعة بس والخمسة ما ملكت ايمانى ياللى مطلع عينى يا زمالكوى انت


----------

